# My First Try At Drawing



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Today, I picked up a pencil and drew some horses. It took me a long time and a lot of crumbled up paper, but I think they turned out okay -- for my first attempt. 

A Mule Foal:












Random, Grumpy Looking Horse Head:

Sorry for the shadow of my hand! 













As you can see, I really, really need to learn how to draw manes and tails. 

Any other critique?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the eyes need to be bigger? 
Or something to do with the eyes.
But I think they are really good, better then I can draw anyone.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

You're right... The eyes look a little off... The first one is too cartoonish, but the second one... Just not sure what's wrong with it. Just odd looking.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

your welcome, I think the eyes would be the hardest to draw.
But I suck at drawing animals/people. I like drawing landscapes/objects lol but I'm not very good


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Objects are really hard for me. I think it's because I can't draw straight lines. A little while ago, I tried to draw a horse with a halter, but couldn't get the lines straight enough. Same for other man-made stuff. :? Landscapes... I've tried some of that, and I am HORRIBLE. 


Oh, and I went back and tried to draw a mane. Still looks pretty bad, but the terrible mane distracts from the basic terribleness of the drawing. 












You like the original better or the newer, hairier one?

Also, trying to correct the eyes on the mule foal.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I like it with the mane


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

haha I used to be like you, trying to make everything perfect and straight. In reality, that's not how it is though... One thing that helped me was to get a picture and make a grid on it. Get a blank paper and draw another grid (but larger in scale) really lightly so that you can erase it later on. 
Like this:








Draw EXACTLY what you see, not what looks right or how it "should" be. It will feel funny, but the outcome should look more realistic. 
One more thing, try to add shading. 
Keep up the good work! Those are really good, especially for your first tries!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I drew this while at school this afternoon. Tried the grid; I could use some more work at it, but made the portions a little easier. Also, I tried shading. This is based on a horse at my barn, Firefly. Suppose to be a buckskin quarter horse, but... I'm not sure it my drawing even strongly resembles a horse... I STILL can't get the eyes looking right... _Way_ too small, but I'll go back, practice some, and correct it. 












I'm still trying.  Thanks for your advice! Lord, help me apply it!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I like them, you really are not bad at all


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

not bad at all, i like your last one it's good =)


----------



## gulcorina (May 16, 2010)

not a very good one :S


----------



## BMUNCH (Feb 4, 2009)

The face is getting MUCH better! the hardest parts to draw are the face, particularly the eyes and the ears, I think and the LEGS! If you can get the face and the legs looking realistic and proportioned, it will end up being better over all. They are getting better! Keep at it.. you will improve. And I'd keep those first pictures of your, because in a year or so, you will look back and see how great you have become


----------



## BMUNCH (Feb 4, 2009)

and i would ABSOLUTELY disagree with the last one being the worst. The last one looks the most unfinished, but the highest potential! The face.. has a personality! The body has motion.. you need to put yer pencil back on that paper, missy and it will turn out GREAT  im excited for you


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks so much, BMUNCH! I'm honored; I can't believe you think that last one has potential!  I still have that drawing, and I shall add on to it. I'm not sure what to do though... Backgrounds and fine details have always intimidated me...


----------

